# Pearson 323 or Hunter 34 or Catalina 30?



## Lottie (Sep 4, 2007)

Today our broker showed us a 1980 Person 323 & a 1984 Hunter 34. Tomorrow we are looking at two Catalina 30s. Our choice will possibly be one of these boats for a first sailboat. We will live abroad part of each year and coastal cruise, starting in FL. Any thoughts out there are much apprecitated!


----------



## MarkN (Jan 11, 2008)

If i remember, the '80 pearson has a narrow 10' beam and the hunter a 12' beam that is carried farther forward and aft. That's a whole lot of comfort. I lived aboard a hunter for many years and have gotten to know the company quite well and tend to lean in that direction. But when it comes to your choice, ask yourself which boat is most comfortable for you. My first boat had a 10' beam and I would never subject myself to that again. 

Otherwise, there are a whole ton of other considerations. These are older boats that may be too old for most companies to insure (many insurance companies will only insure boats that are less than 20 years old). Hull, engine, and all other issues must be checked out thoroughly. You may find that one or more of these boats just may not work once you've really given them a once over.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Of the three, you'll likely end up with the one in the best condition. At that age, I tend to think condition plays more of an important role than the manufacturer. However, you should find all 3 in abundance on the used market, so maybe you'll find all 3 in good condition.

Good Old Boat featured the Catalina 30 about 2 or 3 issues ago. It would be worth your time to find the article.


----------



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a '83 Hunter 34 on Lake Lanier here in GA. While I would not want to get caught offshore in heavy weather in it... for coastal cruising I think the H34's are fantastic boats. Plenty of room below, easy to handle (I single handed mine a number of times in winds up to 20 knots, no biggie) and I thought the boat was well built for what it is and what you pay. A great choice as a first boat for coastal cruising and they certainly do not break the bank.

My only complaint was that the cockpit layout is fairly small and not that great of a layout for entertaining more than 4. 



Terry


----------



## bogdog (Sep 8, 2007)

If all are in the "the same condition is the biggie. (Price too of course) If they are all equal in respect to price and condition, of course their not, but "if they are",,, the Pearson and Catilinas have the best resale. The Hunters, while popular, do not seem to appeal to the eye qute like the other 2. Too "production" like. For me. The C30, because of its wide beam is a very comfy boat. A real good coastal cruiser. Their engine access is one thing I marvel at. The Pearsons, while not laid out (bellow) as well, are very sea worthy craft. Their lines always catch the eye of us sailboat lovers. Much like a fine woman. The C30 might have the edge for customer support, but all 3 are easy to find parts, help etc. All have great followings and owners' groups. Again, the condition of older boats, how well they have been maintained, is all important. Close inspection, survey. Good luck. Looking at sailboats to buy is one of the most enjoyable pastimes I know of. Have fun.


----------



## OasisII (Dec 25, 2007)

*I like the P323*

I have to agree with all comments above. We owned a C-30 for 3 years. It was a comfortable cruiser for the family, nice layout below, and easy engine access. The customer support is excellent. We have now owned a P323 for one season and I don't regret it. The P-323 is much heavier (I think 2600lbs more?). All fittings are of much better quality. The V-berth is more accomodating, and the head is more comfortable. If a broker tells you not to worry about the Catalina Smile, think twice. Have the surveyor make sure that the sump has already been rebuilt, or you are looking at a major repair (been there, done that). I believe that there have been recent discussions on this site regarding sump repairs.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

For coastal cruising, get the P-323 -- assuming it's in decent shape of course. It's the most seaworthy of the 3 choices. I know folks who have gone to Bermuda and the Bahamas in one. Very shippy boat with a nice bulwark forward. 

Disclaimer -- I am the resident Pearsonite here and have owned 2 (currently own a P-33-2.)


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

As the owner of a 33' Hunter, I'll chime in. If your primary concerns are comfort the Hunters tend to be beamier so the accommodation below is a bit more spacious. Having said that, they tend to be on the light side and while I sail mine on Lake Ontario, I don't know that I would be in a rush to take her out on the big, big lake. 
The cockpit area is on the smaller side. (I remove the wheel when at the dock to gain a little more space.) 
If your looking at this from a financial point to view, I would go with the Pearson because they have a great resale value but if it is to gain experience, have some fun and get a boat that is easy to handle....you can't go wrong with the Hunter. 
Go to HunterOwners.com for some insight and advice. 
Dave


----------



## Lottie (Sep 4, 2007)

Many thanks for all your replies! Right now we are leaning towards the Pearson....we will take all of your opinions into consideration and really appreciate your help. It is a very exciting time for us!


----------



## rkfitz (Nov 6, 2007)

SailorMitch is wise, SailorMitch is true.....
I have a 323, and have been out in 10 ft seas and 35kt winds with it, and was very comfortable. Will get up to hull speed (7 kts) in 18kts of wind on a close reach in 1' seas, likes to be heeled at 18 degrees. Needs a reef around 25kts of wind. Since the keel is inside the hull (keel was part of the hull mold) there are no keelbolts to worry about. The only folks I know of who still make hulls like this is Island Packet. Too expensive for Hunter or Catalina. Could go on about slow beamy boats, but then I'd turn this into a 500 post thread from indignant beamers.

Rob


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

rkfitz said:


> SailorMitch is wise, SailorMitch is true.....
> I have a 323, and have been out in 10 ft seas and 35kt winds with it, and was very comfortable. Will get up to hull speed (7 kts) in 18kts of wind on a close reach in 1' seas, likes to be heeled at 18 degrees. Needs a reef around 25kts of wind. Since the keel is inside the hull (keel was part of the hull mold) there are no keelbolts to worry about. The only folks I know of who still make hulls like this is Island Packet. Too expensive for Hunter or Catalina. Could go on about slow beamy boats, but then I'd turn this into a 500 post thread from indignant beamers.
> 
> Rob


Rob -- You're a helluva guy! Thanks for the vote of confidence. I know several people with 323's (one on my dock at my marina that I walk past all the time) and they all love the boat. Plus, it just looks like it should be on the high seas. Glad you like yours, too!

Fair winds, Rob!
Mitch


----------



## Lottie (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Rob for that vote of confidence. WE have narrowed down our choice to two Pearson 323s....both about the same age, 27 years old. Now to make a decision between the two and make an offer. Structurally, they seem to be in similar condition for boats of this age. The more expensive one has a newer engine and sails. Any last minute things to examine before we make an offer? Cheers!


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Lottie,

Regardless of what boat you decide on, spend a couple bucks ($350 approx) and have it professionally surveyed before you commit to buying. With older boats especially, you may purchasing a gem or a nightmare. Perhaps the current owner will even agree to split the cost of the survey with you. You'll need to have a current survey anyway if you plan to insure it.

I own a 1981 Hunter 30 and had to get my boat surveyed before I could insure it. The surveyor found some serious problems I needed to correct before I sailed back to the Bahamas. I never would have known what to look for, but he did. By the way, the age of my boat has not prevented me from getting insurance.

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## MoonSailer (Jun 1, 2007)

*Pearson 323*

We have owned our P323 for 4.5 years and still love the boat. Like all boats it dependsupon how you plan to use the boat. We have been out in 15' waves and the boat did well and we were never pooped. The boat rides very well. But I do like the catalina 30 but I don't think it is as comfortable at sea. We have friends with C30s complaining about rough conditions that we considered "no problem" . Check the mast step for corrosion!!! That is the only issue we have had. We plan to replace the mast step at some point. But as nearly as I can tell the step hasn't changed since we have owned the boat. Part of our problem might have been the bilge pump. I discovered that a wire to the bilge pump had failed and was shorting out a little and it might have been causing the corrosion. It really was bad that it was leaking current and corroded but the pump still worked. When the pump finally failed I discovered the corroded fuse holder. Check out www.peason323.net I think Ping sailed from California through the canal and up to Florida and back.


----------



## rkfitz (Nov 6, 2007)

Hope I'm not too late! Absolutely get a good surveyor. If you or a friend don't know one, I'll bet if you start a thread asking for references you'll get a number to choose from in your area. Have your surveyor pay particular attention to moisture in the deck. If the fittings, lifeline stanchions, and especially the hatch cover weren't rebedded on occasion there is a good chance that there has been water intrusion and damage to the core. Just for fun, google the owner's name. I once found that a seller had written an article for a sailing magazine about how he damaged his boat by purposely taking it out into a storm! I can't imagine that you will have any problem getting insurance. I insure mine through Boat US, 6 mos. for under $500. I'm in Ct., obviously it'll be more in Fl, but available.

Rob


----------

